# Petawawa Bi-athlon?



## Mojo Magnum (13 Sep 2011)

The annual Iron Man race has just wrapped up in Petawawa.  Like most competitors I had a great time driving the body on work up training and was challenged by the event itself.  The record turn out was commended by the Bde Cmdr as a sign of our strong commitment to physical fitness and hunger for a challenge.  We had well over 500 competitors forcing organizers to run the event in two races over two days instead of one.

Now that this years event has drawn to a close I can see the need/opportunity for a second annual event.  Biathlon would be right up our alley.

Traditionally Biathlon combines cross country skiing and rifle marksmanship.  But a few minutes of googling and I’ve discovered that Biathlon does not just have to be cross country skiing and shooting.  

Variations on the theme include 	-Mountain biking and shooting
-Snowshoeing and archery
-Running and shooting

It doesn’t seem that far fetched to have a race of any kind from range to range in the training area where weapons could be held and supervised.  Competitors could move from range to range via, ski’s, snowshoe, running or even ATV or snowmobile.  Further more the type of weapon could be rotated to include not just C7 but also 9mil and C9.  

I just may be ambitious enough to put together some type of proposal.

Would you take part in this event?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2011)

We ran a very nice biathlon program in Pet back in the early 80's.


----------



## jeffb (13 Sep 2011)

There is a ski and shoot competition as part of Olympian Bear in late winter. Ski and shoot as it's only marginally related to biathlon due to some imposed restrictions. That being said, I think it would be great to have a true biathlon program in Pet!


----------



## Armymedic (13 Sep 2011)

The CF used to run both biathlon and a Military Patrol (biathlon both individual and team with military kit and shooting C7) with regional and national competitions every year, up to about 2001, when tours and Op Tempo made holding and organizing such manpower intensive events unpractical.


----------



## Strike (13 Sep 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> The CF used to run both biathlon and a Military Patrol (biathlon both individual and team with military kit and shooting C7) with regional and national competitions every year, up to about 2001, when tours and Op Tempo made holding and organizing such manpower intensive events unpractical.



It didn't help that the CF CISM organization turfed biathlon from their sports programs and closed down the base-run biathlon ranges.


----------



## Muttenthaler (13 Sep 2011)

I'm sure that if enough members are interested the policy would change. After all, persistence is the key to success. I would drive from North Bay to compete in an event such as this.....hell, I've done enough section attacks across the Mattawa Plains, lol.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (13 Sep 2011)

I'm all for more team building and just plain old competition in the military, drives on the soldiers to better themselves, and to in effect push themselves past what most think are their limits. 

On the other hand, i'd LOVE to see something else then DISTANCE events. In this regard we are catering only to a small section of the CF, how many guys do you know who'd love to have a recognized MMA or competitive combatives in place like the USA, or a highland games, or any of the power sports.

it seems all I hear about are marathons, triathlons, 4minute kilometres, 10km races, etc...

Again I reitirate i'm not putting down anyones wants to have distance events, but a lot of us are not in the least bit interested in those and would like to be able to compete in something sanctioned by the CF that WE are interested in.  Either way more sports/events/competitions in the CF should equal more knowledgeable trainers or training programs so its good in my book.


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Sep 2011)

What about the CF National Sports program and the other sports that are included in CISM competitions? There are a lot of events that are not distance related and there seems to be a wide variety.
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/Sports/NationalsportslistMain_e.asp


----------



## Muttenthaler (21 Sep 2011)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> I'm all for more team building and just plain old competition in the military, drives on the soldiers to better themselves, and to in effect push themselves past what most think are their limits.
> 
> On the other hand, i'd LOVE to see something else then DISTANCE events. In this regard we are catering only to a small section of the CF, how many guys do you know who'd love to have a recognized MMA or competitive combatives in place like the USA, or a highland games, or any of the power sports.
> 
> ...



I like where this thread is going...."Either way more sports/events/competitions in the CF should equal more knowledgeable trainers or training programs so its good in my book"...,Bring back PERI!!!!!! But wait, that might cost the CF some money. Let's stick to PSP staff :facepalm:


----------



## Mojo Magnum (31 Oct 2011)

I am taking the first steps in resurrecting this event.  Does anyone have or know where I could find details, breakdowns etc of how this event used to be run?  I started creating a race to the ranges and back, then I noticed the old biathlon range on the map.  I have no idea what to do with it or if it's even functional.  I am ready to go the distance on proposing this event, but no point in reinventing the wheel.   Any help would be much appreciated.  PM me if you like.


----------



## Strike (31 Oct 2011)

The trails are still there but I believe the range has been shut down.


----------



## 392 (31 Oct 2011)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> I am taking the first steps in resurrecting this event.  Does anyone have or know where I could find details, breakdowns etc of how this event used to be run?  I started creating a race to the ranges and back, then I noticed the old biathlon range on the map.  I have no idea what to do with it or if it's even functional.  I am ready to go the distance on proposing this event, but no point in reinventing the wheel.   Any help would be much appreciated.  PM me if you like.



I think the old biathlon range was turned into an archery range some time ago. The trails are all still there, and used year-round...


----------



## dangerboy (31 Oct 2011)

Have you talked to Range Control, they will be able to tell you if the range is still licensed.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (1 Nov 2014)

Old topic, still relevant. Has anything been set up since this thread was started. I'm just looking for a way to get outside during the winter and have something to compete in.


----------

